# Mini Explores around Leeds



## phill.d (Mar 12, 2008)

*Mini Explores around Leeds report*

For any guys around Leeds wanting to kill a couple of hours. I'll post these little mini explores i've done since Christmas. 





Kirkstall forge was first used for forging by the Cistercian monks of Kirkstall Abbey. It is thought that a furnace was built to smelt iron ore for the production of iron for nails and tools during the construction of the Abbey. Through the centuries, metal continued to be produced. The forge finally closed in 2003 bringing to a close 800 years of engineering here. 









This 2 ton travelling rail crane was built for the Isle of Wight railway in 1865 and was purchased from B.R in 1967. The crane was fully refurbished and restored in 1976.









The monks water wheel.




The massive Kirkstall forge helve hammer was powered by this water wheel. The hammer lifted 4 times a minute. Naughty kids in the area were told the loud thud was the big giant coming to take them away. ha ha :icon_evil














Some amazing old tools still there!





Moving a few miles South of Leeds to the mining area of St Aidans open cast.




This walking drag line excavator was built in 1948 by the Bucyrus erie co, South Milwaukee, Wisconsin, It worked in the U.S.A for 4yrs before it was dismantled & shipped to England. It's been dismantled 4 times in it's history & worked in Pontyprid, South Wales & Cannock , Staffordshire before It finally moved to the St Aidans opencast mine near Leeds in 1972 where it worked until 1983. It is one of only four remaining drag line excavators still in existence. It weighs 1200 tons & has a bucket capacity of 20 cubic yards. 




The beast is situated in a pitch black field in the middle of nowhere. Silly long exposure times were needed to capture it. If you don't mind bright orange night skies then you'll be happy here 




We couldn't use torches so climbing up the thing wasn't the easiest thing i've done.


































There was a dam pigeon nesting on the top walkway that put the shits up me when it flapped up in my face . Bloody things!! :icon_evil





The thing is HUGE!!




A few miles North of Leeds is the very private ruin of Harewood castle.




While many sightseers visit Harewood house near Leeds, not many people know about the ruin of Harewood castle hid away in thick woodland near by. It's impossible to tell the castle is here during the summer months keeping the castle a well kept secret.




The castle was founded by Sir William De Aldeburgh, he was granted a licence to crenellate, in 1366. He built the rectangular tower house, on a steep slope where it was visible for miles around. The main block of two storeys, is flanked by four angle towers, one being a plain entrance tower, the chapel is situated over the portcullis chamber. The lower kitchen wing is of four storeys, with a barrel-vaulted basement containing the well.
The castle was last occupied in the 1630s and in 1656 it was put up for sale as an 'upstanding source of stone and timber'.




Towering inferno.




These are not the most user friendly stairs i've ever used.




If you risk the terror stairs you can get a precarious shot from on top of the ruin.

Apart from a security presence on the Kirkstall Forge site, these are nice relaxed little explores.

More of my piccies here


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow, some cool night shots there Phil, and Harewood Castle Ruin looks fantastic. Any idea how long it's been considered a ruin? How amazing a house would that be!!!!! :O Love the idea of a house on a hillside. 

Yey Leeds!

JD


----------



## phill.d (Mar 12, 2008)

Jondoe_264 said:


> Wow, some cool night shots there Phil, and Harewood Castle Ruin looks fantastic. Any idea how long it's been considered a ruin? How amazing a house would that be!!!!! :O Love the idea of a house on a hillside.
> 
> Yey Leeds!
> 
> JD


Cheers Jon. Well the info I've got is it's been unoccupied since 1656 when it was put up for sale to sell the timber & stone. Can you believe that??? That's crimanal!!


----------



## Virusman26 (Mar 12, 2008)

You've got some bloody wonderful night shots there!! Superb job, nice one


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 12, 2008)

Some really cracking explores there, Phill. Wouldn't mind seeing all of those, as they are all of particular interest to me. What a huge beast that excavator is, eh! Superb stuff.


----------



## King Al (Mar 13, 2008)

Excellent photos Phil, the colours are fantastic


----------



## phill.d (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys.. I thought it would be good to show a few stuff around Leeds a bit different for a change... cheers.


----------



## freebird (Mar 13, 2008)

Love the walkway shots. I wouldn't mind the height just the pigeons
Great shots of Harewood castle too. Passed it yesterday and they had moved in some heavy workgear and a portacabin. You may have scared them in to making it safe


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Mar 13, 2008)

Some great pics there, Phill. Love the excavator night time stuff.

TnM


----------



## witchhazel (Mar 13, 2008)

Love the Harewood castle shots, always have a look that way as i'm driving along the road next to it, may have to park the car and have a little look-see


----------

